# Barking at night



## TraceyTracey

My little malt has every few nights started barking after bed time.

I go to bed at 11 and my parter a little later, he puts her to bed, she loves him and she is well socialised. However she spends the most time with me but also goes to day care 5 days a week and seems to enjoy the socialisation but at the same time she knows who her owner/mum is (me) because I put the work in.. :thumbsup:

She sleeps in her bed in the kitchen at night with a wee mat down and water and her toys, she has done this since arriving at 14 weeks and rarely has a bad night. She is 9 months now, there is a night light on and the patio blinds are drawn so she cannot see things outside. But suddenly she has started barking every other night or so and I have to go down and see her. I go because we have kids in the house and I don't want them to wake. She has also started barking at all of us generally, it seems like she wants attention and to join into our interactions. That is fine she has always joined in but has never barked to get attention. Are these things little signs of adolesence.....


----------



## LJSquishy

The reason why she is continuing to bark at night is because you reward her by going down to see her. She is thinking, "If I bark, Mom comes to see me". The best way to remedy that is to ignore her, even if she barks all night. Within 1-3 nights she should be quiet again.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

I agree with Lisa. The best thing is to use some 'tough love' and ignore her, unless you plan on letting her spend the nights with you, or you want to have to go down there every night when she demands it. They're very smart, and they will have you trained in no time..


----------



## jmm

And when she barks at you for attention, turn around and walk away. Ignore her. NO attention for that behavior.


----------



## nekkidfish

When I am not around, or my husband thinks I'm not around :blink: he does exactly the opposite of what I tell him. When Poppy barks for attention, hubby says things like "What?" or "I hear ya." I tell him that no matter what he is saying, it is showing Poppy attention, and that is why he continues to bark. My husband cannot bring himself to stand up and turn around or walk out of the room.

The reason I bring this up is that you say there are others in the home. Everybody really has to be on the same page ... or else the behavior will continue, especially when the person that's not doing it right is around ... like my hubby. :huh:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## TraceyTracey

Ok so we have been ignoring the barking at night and finally last night Daisy was quiet..... :thumbsup:

thank you for your post, your advice is always good and hepful.

:O)


----------



## TraceyTracey

One week on and still no barking.. ignoring definitely works... thank you


----------



## LJSquishy

Good job for sticking with it, and yes, ignoring them really does work.


----------



## The A Team

My dogs sleep with me, so they don't have to bark for attention :blush:. 


I guess Victoria Stillwell would be giving me a dirty look just about now...

Good for you on staying strong and doing the job right :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm

Its only a problem for a dog to sleep in your bed if one human person in the bed does not like it or there are behavior problems. Sleeping in bed itself is not a cause of bad behavior. Victoria Stillwell changes sleeping arrangements if warranted.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I have the same exact problem with my husband. He gets up at any hour of the night if he hears him barking. I know he doesn't really have to go out..he had been sleeping through the night for a couple of months. My husband also gives him attention when barking and is a slave to the fetch game from the minute he gets home. I'm leaving for ten days in August...scary thought as to what I will come home to. Right now Rocky obeys commands, comes when called. I believe you have to be on the same page or the dog gets confused.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

TraceyTracey said:


> Ok so we have been ignoring the barking at night and finally last night Daisy was quiet..... :thumbsup:
> 
> thank you for your post, your advice is always good and hepful.
> 
> :O)


That's awesome...I'm going to talk to my husband tonight and begin trying the ignoring during the night. Way to go Daisy!


----------

